# Science Fiction themed retrogames?



## itstito (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm trying to come up with a list of retrogames from the days of NES, SNES and Genesis which had science fiction themes in it. Here's what I can remember at present:

1) Contra 
2) Phantasy Star 
3) Earthworm Jim 
4) Shadowrun
5) Cybernator 
6) Super Metroid

Any others? I'm sure I've missed out on lots of games.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 20, 2010)

Back to the future was nintendo I think

What was Space Chennel 5? Genesis maybe?


----------

